# What is meant by "Type of business"?



## rackspace (Dec 13, 2009)

Agent is asking me to provide what was *type of business* of the employers (companies) I have worked for in the past? This is for DIAC.

I am not sure what he means by type of business. 

Any one has any clue?


----------



## stormgal (Sep 30, 2009)

they want to know what type of services your place of employment provides:

Examples - 

If you work for a bank, your type of business is "finance"
If you work for a movie theatre, your type of business is "entertainment"
If you work at a hospital, your type of business is "healthcare"

If you work for a university, your type of business is "education"
If you work for NASA, your type of business is "scientific and technical"
Hope this helps


----------



## livewithjamiyah (3 mo ago)

Shipping department what would that fall under


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

livewithjamiyah said:


> Shipping department what would that fall under


The thread is for the business of the company, not the department that you are employed in
Cheers


----------



## Vijay24 (Jun 13, 2013)

This is 11 years old post :O and people woke up now replying for this =))


----------

